# Comment vendre Apple Watch 1 ?



## cflo (11 Octobre 2018)

Je suis sur le point de craquer pour une série 4. Avez-vous un conseil pour que je vende ma série 1 ? Un site sérieux ? A l’Apple Store, ils m’ont proposé un prix tellement minable que je n’ose le répéter ici. 
Merci d’avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Octobre 2018)

Sur le bon coin, de la main à la main.
Au dessus de 100€ tu ne la vendras pas.


----------



## papa9999 (16 Janvier 2019)

c'est 30 euros en apple store pour 1 apple watch series 0 de 2015 a ce prix la on garde .Je lui est dit au gars.


----------



## ze_random_bass (17 Janvier 2019)

Salut,

Je serai éventuellement intéressé mais je ne trouve pas la fonction MP sur ce forum.

a+


----------

